# Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Epicure No. 2 Cigar Review - A big Favorite



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a classic Cuban full of sweetness and spice. No shortage of dried fruit that lasts throughout. Easily one of the best Robustos definitely...

Read the full review here: Hoyo de Monterrey (Cuba) Epicure No. 2 Cigar Review - A big Favorite


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I've just smoke one and it was a very good.


----------

